# Dealing with Back Pain while on the job?



## wwelle (Dec 17, 2009)

We all get it and I want to know how you deal with it. What exercises and medicine do you take, therapy, etc...

My first post, but i have been an emt for 10 years, let it lapse after hurting my back and getting a desk job. Just finsihed my core 13 and prepping  for NJ state exam.

Im looking to get it back and still have some back pain, no herniation but a minor slipped disk. Which is uncomfortable at times when bending forward.

i find crunches and squats really help and i am getting a series of epidurals to see if that helps...

how about you guys and gals?

Thanks!


----------



## atropine (Dec 17, 2009)

See your Dr. and get some muscle relaxers, and take them with Corona, and you will be fine.^_^


----------



## bunkie (Dec 17, 2009)

wwelle said:


> We all get it and I want to know how you deal with it. What exercises and medicine do you take, therapy, etc...
> 
> My first post, but i have been an emt for 10 years, let it lapse after hurting my back and getting a desk job. Just finsihed my core 13 and prepping  for NJ state exam.
> 
> ...



Is it lower or upper back? I have upper back pain and have yet to find a cure. Mine was supposed to be caused by an injury from an epidural though. So I'm scratching my head on that one. Anywho.. I believe that building core muscles is supposed to strengthen the lower back.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a spinal misalignment and compressed disc at L5-S1.  I have also been diagnosed with degenerative disc disease in that area of my back.  There is one small spot on my back where if you put any sort of pressure on it, it is possible to bring me to my knees and instantly put me in tears.  This is something I have been living with for close to 8 years.  

Depending upon how much pain I am in, I have found success to varying degrees with several different things.  I have a prescription for an anti-inflamatory that I take from time to time.  Other things I do are take long, hot baths, use heating pads, or use biofreeze.  If I have to take anything, I try to take OTC rather than Rx, but sometimes I just need something a bit stronger.  I swear by massage therapy.  I try to go every couple weeks, and it makes a huge difference in how I feel.

However, the thing that seemed to have helped my back the most was getting pregnant.  (Yes, I know that sounds crazy, but it is true.)  The doc thinks that while pregnant, the baby helped to push my spine back into a more "correct" alignment.  I don't know if he is right or not, but the low back pain I have had since then has been a lot less intense until last weekend, when I had severe muscle spasms for the first time in over 6 years.

In the past, I have also physical therapy and done various stretching exercises.  I have been told yoga is good for back pain because it stretches and tones, however, I have never tried it before.


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 18, 2009)

wwelle said:


> We all get it and I want to know how you deal with it. What exercises and medicine do you take, therapy, etc...
> 
> My first post, but i have been an emt for 10 years, let it lapse after hurting my back and getting a desk job. Just finsihed my core 13 and prepping  for NJ state exam.
> 
> ...



Squats are a bad idea if you are using weights. Air squats or prisoner squats are fine. Look at doing Hindu Push Ups. They really helped my lower back. I can tell you that anything that works your core will help with back pain.

I had my back "pinched" while working with new EMT years ago. It wasn't until I started getting serious with my core workouts did my back pain completely disappear.


----------



## wwelle (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks all...
yeah, i meant air squats, no wait. just body weight.


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 22, 2009)

for lower back pain... shoe inserts are the way to go. they'll give your back quite a relief... especially if you have flat feet (like me)!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 22, 2009)

wwelle said:


> We all get it and I want to know how you deal with it. What exercises and medicine do you take, therapy, etc...


 
Make an appointment with your physician and get a referral to a physical therapist. He/she can give you a list of exercises tailored specifically to your condition and symptoms. Getting advice off of an Internet forum regarding a specific medical problem is begging trouble.


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 22, 2009)

My back and neck are also pretty screwed--I did some pretty serious damage in an accident a couple years ago, and the muscles never healed right. I keep it under control with muscle relaxants, hot showers, massage, and stretching. After years of treatment, it's at the point where I can function completely normally, and I'm extremely happy about that.

Definitely see a physical therapist. Even if you can only afford one session, they can give you exercises to do on your own. It really helped me.


----------



## fit4duty (Dec 23, 2009)

Typically most back pain in the absence of trauma or genetic malformation is the result of muscle imbalance and spinal misalignment that tends to perpetuate each other. So before exercise, chiro, muscle relaxants or other pharmacological interventions go see your doctor. 

If you don't factually know that you don't have an injury, disk problems or weird alignment then any of the above interventions can potentially setup you up for a catastrophic injury regardless of the short term relief it provides. So SEE YOUR DOC, get some films and definitively rule out pre-existing damage.

Next is spinal alignment. Regardless of your feelings on Chiropractic science, there is validity in the impact of a properly aligned spine in terms of blood/lymph flow, nerve transmission, muscle activation and muscle balance. So if you don't want the rather violent adjustments from the average chiro ( it does take a lot of diligence to find a good one), get your PCP to refer you off to a D.O (osteopathic physician) who is trained in spinal manipulations. Yes its true, some docs are trained and quite skilled in that and its a much gentler procedure than you you will get from an average chiro. The corollary piece is that if your practitioner finds a rather troublesome area then ask what you can do to strengthen the area so that the adjustments hold and your body can function in the way it was intended. This is of particular importance because the area of pain may not be the root cause of the pain. Again in the absence of trauma and genetic abnormalities your back pain could be the result of problems in your spine, pelvis or ankles. Without uncovering the root cause, core work can relieve the symptoms but may not necessarily be the cure, leaving you susceptible to reinjury that could be more serious than what you originally started out with. Take home message here is that the area of pain is most likely the symptom and not the cause. Why does something hurt or in this case what caused the disk to come out of alignment.

Once you get to the root cause of the pain thats when physical therapy, strength training and other methodologies is the most effective. Now you're really creating a permanent solution.

Ya the total process can be a bit pricey if you don't have coverage, or if its lacking, BUT that cost pales against the cost of lost earnings from not being able to perform your job and get paid. Or end up on disability. Whats the point of doing something if you are not going to do it right, I say fix it right the first time --> see your doc and rule out or diagnose immediate problems, get referred to an osteo or chiro to get your spine and hips aligned, see a physical therapist/trainer (there are more than a few competent ones out there) to bring everything up to strength and stay in balance.

The other weird truth is that back pain/injury is not inevitable. 13+ years and still going. Its my patience with the patients that we serve that seems to be failing faster than my back


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm glad Fit piped in.  Only thing I would add is that there is no such thing as a quick fix for a chronic problem.  When they say lifestyle change, they're not kidding.  Healing is a process, not an event.  If you want to heal, pack a luch.  It'll take a while.

Good luck.


----------



## MedicineMan975 (Dec 28, 2009)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> I'm glad Fit piped in.  Only thing I would add is that there is no such thing as a quick fix for a chronic problem.  When they say lifestyle change, they're not kidding.  Healing is a process, not an event.  If you want to heal, pack a luch.  It'll take a while.
> 
> Good luck.


Preach that gospel truth, my delta brother! Lord knows, you and I both have had enough back problems from just doing the everyday EMS stuff. You know, lifting 400lb buffarillas that just can't seem to manage themselves out to the ambulance after meeting you at the door with their suitcases packed. Sweet chocolate Christ!!! How His flock do try me sometimes.  BUT NOOOOOOOO! You had to go and play "one up" an' end yourself up in a HALO rig. Now how on God's green am I supposed to compete with that? Well TaTa, I guess I'm just gonna' have to concede to my better. 

I've missed you TaTa lol


----------



## doctorfodder (Jan 10, 2010)

back pains can be avoided by clenching your stomach muscles instead of relying on your back muscles.  

Also if you were laying on your back, lift one leg (right side) grab the ankle with your left hand, with your hand on the outer side of the ankle, palm facing in.  Pull stretched leg by the ankle to opposite shoulder.  Does not have to touch the shyoulder.  it just stretches the back muscles in a way that helps ease the pain.  Count to 20, then do the other side.  repeat for a few times.  

This exercise should help the back pains.


----------



## fire_911medic (Jan 23, 2010)

I've found a few things useful.  Gentle stretching was helpful for me along with chiropractic when it became cranky and massage.  If it really flared, I'd utilize anti-inflammatories (aleve was my drug of choice) along with muscle relaxers to soften the blow for a few days.  I also found TENS to be incredibly helpful.  

After having a back surgery due to a traumatic injury prior to the start of my EMS career, I didn't think that I would hold up as well as I did.  Developing your core muscles will definitely help strengthen your back.  Also, during acute inflammation heat or ice (whichever works better) is helpful.  Afterwards I found physical therapy very useful and E stim (similar to tens) to be incredibly helpful.  I would give a word of caution though towards cortisone or trigger point injections for your back as they are 1. extremely painful and 2. can weaken surrounding muscles  and 3. don't give as long or much relief as expected.  Also  realize your back is rarely the same after surgery.  I didn't have a choice due to traumatic fractures with significant displacement - required fusion of L4-S1, but I've done great with it and I was young at the time and in great shape.  I doubt I'd do as well now.  

I hope this helps you have a long productive career !


----------



## Tim Wagner (Nov 18, 2015)

There are many people who experience back pain. When back pain is persistant and disabling for long time then its a clear indication of the the need for a going to a good pain relief center NJ.


----------

